# Computer Managed vivarium?



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Okay I'm a tech geek, and a sucker for gimicks. 

I did a search and didn't find much, (found a cool vid about a mineral oil cooled computer) 

Ultimately I'd like to have control of my fans and maybe even a misting system linked into my computer to monitor humidity/temp/fan speed... and maybe some more but thats just the basics I'm interested in. 

I currently have my vivs cooled w/ PC fans, controlled by the NZXT Sentry LX system, I'd love to be able to integrate that into my computer or maybe even have a gadget that continually displays readings (temp/humidity) and I can drag a Slider to control fan speeds, and/or turn on/off a misting/fogging system. I k now the concept is slightly advanced but just wondering if this had been pioneered already before setting out on the trail. My one main goal if I could get this all onto my computer would be being able to monitor it remotely which would be the easy part, (I.E smart phones etc) this way if I'm on a vacation or on a field op and a friend/wife is watching my tanks I can either make changes on the flly remotely or call them up and have them make the corresponding adjustments. I got alot invested in these guys, and this would be a nice piece of mind.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there are ways of doing this but unfortunately it gets VERY expensive.

here is an example of one option.

a probed temp and humidity switches like this:
http://www.ptsinstruments.com/proddetail.php?prod=THCSwtich
can be used to control fans (based on temps) and misters, by programming a solenoid system that turns your misting pump on and closes valves to all tanks except the one being read. the reading would occur automatically by using a programmable timed relay switch.

in all for 10 tanks or so (without misting equipment or fans) you'd be looking at about 2k-3k

i dont know the first thing about software so perhaps there is an easier and cheaper way but you would still like to get readings that switch on and off certain environmental controls correct?

james


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been thinking about the same thing.

How about making the computer, that is controlling the tanks, an online accessable server? And use a database on that computer to store the data (max temps, min temps, spraining times, light hours,...) in a database. Make your program that controls the external hardware (fans, rainsystem, lighting,...) use the parameters from the database. This way you could also access it online (and with a cellphone using texts) and alter the tank parameters in the database.

You could also log all the various temp readings from each tank in the database. Once they are stored in there, you can do whatever you want with them. View them, make graphs, show a livestream of them on your website,...

The most difficult thing would be to connect the hardware to the computer and access & process the readings correctly.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

Computer controlled vivaria are certainly possible with today's technology. I would say that aquarists are 10 to 20 years ahead of terrarium keepers in terms of applying computer controlled technology to their habitats.

About 5 years ago I built a computer controlled device that can monitor and control temperature from any computer connected to the internet. This device automatically measures my room temperature and records that temperature in a MySQL database every 60 seconds.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

This product will be available pretty soon if not already. It's made by the same guys that make the reefkeeper for aquariums and it looks promising.

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/news/announcingHK1


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

james67 said:


> there are ways of doing this but unfortunately it gets VERY expensive.
> 
> here is an example of one option.
> 
> ...


The software will be the easy part IMO, its just getting a sensor to a computer that'll be the fun part. I looked at the system you linked, and that might be worth purchasing just to hack apart. But thats a start for what I'm looking for 



flyingkip said:


> I've been thinking about the same thing.
> 
> How about making the computer, that is controlling the tanks, an online accessable server? And use a database on that computer to store the data (max temps, min temps, spraining times, light hours,...) in a database. Make your program that controls the external hardware (fans, rainsystem, lighting,...) use the parameters from the database. This way you could also access it online (and with a cellphone using texts) and alter the tank parameters in the database.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much the exact lines I was thinking of. I've already got a pretty intense network in my house, I was thinking of just putting an old junk computer by the Terrarium wall, slapping Red Hat Linux on there, and then just transfering from there to my central webserver. but yes a database would be an efficiant way, plus would allow you to graph the data so you can see a visual representation, IE if you get a spike or something (power loss.. cat knocked over yo ur light fixture) 

And actually I've got some cheap exoterra temp/humid monitors for like 15$ each.. the hardware is there you just need some type of interface instead of outputting to an LCD translate that to something your PC can read. for that price I'd buy a handful, cut them up and re-solder them. 



Web Wheeler said:


> Computer controlled vivaria are certainly possible with today's technology. I would say that aquarists are 10 to 20 years ahead of terrarium keepers in terms of applying computer controlled technology to their habitats.
> 
> About 5 years ago I built a computer controlled device that can monitor and control temperature from any computer connected to the internet. This device automatically measures my room temperature and records that temperature in a MySQL database every 60 seconds.


yeah i've seen alsorts of stuff for the reefkeepers, I know it can't be to hard to convert over for us. and that's a very nice start you have w/ your project very impressed. Will have to pick your brain later. 



jubjub47 said:


> This product will be available pretty soon if not already. It's made by the same guys that make the reefkeeper for aquariums and it looks promising.
> 
> Digital Aquatics


So... uh.. where do I sign up? only thing I could find was "Late-spring"... was th at this year/next year... I'd like a little more computer interface.. Like being able to change all the settings from the computer.. maybe a gui app. Might have to contact them directly. hell if they're already working on it and they've got a proven ReefKeeper System, don't fix something unless it's broke. even buying that w/ the NET system it's already passing the information through the computer even if it's just monitoring. And they provide a USB connection for Firmware flashes. So I'm assuming it won't take much to hack-it and instead of just passing information, be able to make changes to it. and after that be able to design a gui. but I'll talk to them first. 


Alot of good information here guys. Thanks.

::EDIT::
I did stumble on to this website.. little out dated, but i'm sifting through it. some good information as well for anyone else interested in tihs. 
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1253517


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

MA70Snowman said:


> ...and that's a very nice start you have w/ your project very impressed. Will have to pick your brain later.


Thanks! The "brains" of this unit can be found on this website. I customized the case from a "project box". The total cost was less than $100.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 9, 2009)

Most motherboards have the connections in install a temp gauge-could this not be used to install the temp sensor inside the viv's?

Some where on the net there will be the software to monitor/control devices.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

24V 1/4" QC solenoid


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

jon said:


> 24V 1/4" QC solenoid


See thats a good start, w/ something like that you could probably rig it up to a relay controlled by the CPU. my only concern would be adding a secondary independant power system running 24V.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm planning on hooking up an arduino to my viv. Hooking up a thermister and humidity sensor, I will then use solid state relays to control lights on misting. I might also try to automate the fans and ventilation, we'll see.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

markbudde said:


> I'm planning on hooking up an arduino to my viv. Hooking up a thermister and humidity sensor, I will then use solid state relays to control lights on misting. I might also try to automate the fans and ventilation, we'll see.


Awww.. man I didn't even think of an Arduino.. good call mate!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

I am currently working on an Arduino Based Vivarium Controller (check out my thread)...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/56417-automation-your-vivarium.html#post488582

Thanks
-Chris


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

chris92486 said:


> I am currently working on an Arduino Based Vivarium Controller (check out my thread)...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/56417-automation-your-vivarium.html#post488582
> 
> ...


Chris good to hear your alive, I saw that thread. and as mentioned in earlier posts on that thread.. you disappeared as do other guys. Awsome to hear your still around. Do you have any status updates? I'd love to talk w/ you about what you've done so far and maybe bounce ideas off each other. I'm a very hardware based person, I have my brother for coding. I'm still in the VERY early stages of concept and don't know if I'll move past it. As I've seen there's the HerpKeeper, and yourself are two major pushes I've seen so far. and if either of those are going to come to fruitition in the next year I probably won't venture onto this, to allow for either/both of you optimal success.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sending PM


----------



## wwiggins (Sep 13, 2010)

Please let us know your progress. This is something I'm interested in.


----------



## DigitalAquatics (Dec 3, 2009)

I know we've been quiet on the forum so far but here's a little update on the HerpKeeper. 

We demoed the HerpKeeper at the Reptile Supper show in L.A. CA. about 3 weeks ago. We should are hoping to finally open up pre-orders very soon! It's been a long time coming and this new system will have a LOT of new and cool features. Please check out our support forum for all the latest in features.

Digital Aquatics Forum • View forum - HerpKeeper

We also have a Facebook page that we run. We do a $100 give-a-way whenever we hit another 100 fans. Visit us there and join up, we're about to give another $100 away!

Scott
DA


----------

